# Metallurgy - Principles of Physical Metallurgy



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (19 أغسطس 2014)

[h=1]Mod-01 Lec-01 Introduction[/h]


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (20 أغسطس 2014)

*Mod-01 Lec-02 Atomic Bond and Crystal Structure*


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (21 أغسطس 2014)

*Mod-01- Lec-03 Atomic Bond and Crystal Structure*


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (21 أغسطس 2014)

*Mod-01 Lec-04 Atomic Bond and Crystal Structure (Contd...2)*


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (22 أغسطس 2014)

*Mod-01 Lec-05 Experimental Tools & Techniques*


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (23 أغسطس 2014)

*Mod-01 lec-06 Experimental Tools & Techniques (Contd.)*


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (24 أغسطس 2014)

*Mod-01 Lec-07 Solidification of Pure Metal*


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (25 أغسطس 2014)

*Mod-01 Lec-08 Plastic Deformation of Pure Metal*


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (26 أغسطس 2014)

*Mod-01 Lec-09 Plastic Deformation of Pure Metal (Contd.)*


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (27 أغسطس 2014)

*Mod-01 Lec-10 Crystal Defects in Metals*


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (27 أغسطس 2014)

*Mod-01 Lec-11 Crystal Defects in Metals (Contd...1*


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (28 أغسطس 2014)

*Mod-01 Lec-12 Crystal Defects in Metals (Contd...2*


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (29 أغسطس 2014)

*Mod-01 Lec-13 Crystal Defects in Metals (Contd...3*


----------

